# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Some pictures

## Bdimas

Its been a while since Ive been here... Figured I would throw up a few pics.  :Smile: 

http://

http://

http://

----------


## bill

awesome B! the tank is growing in nicely  :Smile:

----------


## Bdimas

Thank you Bill. Yeah its growing pretty good. I just propagated a bunch of brom and tillandsia pups. I cant wait until they grow more. A friend gave me some orchids a couple weeks ago and they are starting to take hold. 

http://

----------


## bill

sweet! masdevallia or oncidium?

----------


## Bdimas

Im not sure? Ill ask my friend that gave it to me. Its been growing like a weed for her.

----------

